# Wooden Sphere Jig



## jasonb (Jan 20, 2018)

Decide to try and make one of these:
https://www.woodworkersinstitute.co.../woodturners-guide-series/sphere-turning-jig/

A few dollars for hardware and a couple boards vs $$$ for a new one. Started on a small sphere, still need to make an adjustment to the center line, but overall seems to be working. Now to make some cups to hold the sphere for finishing after parting off.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## JR Parks (Jan 20, 2018)

Wow that is looking good. I have lusted after those commercial ones but always stopped because of the $$$/how many spheres do you need. But I like that one. Jim


----------



## Don Ratcliff (May 9, 2018)

Let's see those cups...


----------



## jasonb (May 10, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Let's see those cups...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## barry richardson (May 10, 2018)

I will take some pics of my cup chucks, next time I'm in the shop, I use a technique from a youtube video, but danged if I can find it now....

Reactions: Thank You! 2 | Useful 1


----------



## jasonb (May 10, 2018)

barry richardson said:


> I will take some pics of my cup chucks, next time I'm in the shop, I use a technique from a youtube video, but danged if I can find it now....


Thanks Barry, it's going to be awhile before I get back out to the shop.


----------



## rocky1 (May 10, 2018)




----------



## barry richardson (May 10, 2018)

Here's a couple of pics of what I use. I use the technique where you turn a sphere as close as you can get it by eye betweed centers. After that I part it off and use these cups to hold the ball as I turn-move it, turn move it till it is true, then sand the same way. Plenty of tutorials out there on facebook, the link here is for making the cups, the tailstock one being threaded. I tried to do it using a tailstock cup that just slipped over, but it had too much slop.
my cups; the headsotck part is a breeze, the tailstock is a little more involved, I got the tap to fit the oneway (and clone) tailstock, 3/4 x 10, from Amazon for about 10 bucks. I dont remember the guy mentioning it, but soak the wood threads with thin CA for strength, especially if you use poplar as he suggest... mines made from hard maple.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 3


----------

